# 22mm mesh strap for Tudor Black Bay



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Can someone point me in the direction of a quality chunky-ish mesh strap in 22mm width for my Tudor Black Bay please?

TIA.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought it wasn't possible to use aftermarket straps or bracelets on this watch. Where am I getting this from?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

JustinianIV said:


> Where am I getting this from?


 The future? :hmmm9uh:

The Black Bay is fully interchangeable with whatever 22mm strap you fancy. Are you thinking of the North Flag, which has an integrated bracelet?


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Are you thinking of the North Flag, which has an integrated bracelet?


 Ah, sorry, that's the one.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

ATGNI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a quality chunky-ish mesh strap in 22mm width for my Tudor Black Bay please?
> 
> TIA.


 Try goodcheapman on ebay, Quality mesh for not much money :thumbsup:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_ssn=goodcheapman&_armrs=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1311.R1.TR4.TRC1.A0.H0.X22mm+mesh.TRS0&_nkw=22mm+mesh+watch+strap&_sacat=0

Watchgecko do lots of nice straps but twice the price

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps?custom_strap_size_watch=35


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Try goodcheapman on ebay, Quality mesh for not much money :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_ssn=goodcheapman&_armrs=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1311.R1.TR4.TRC1.A0.H0.X22mm+mesh.TRS0&_nkw=22mm+mesh+watch+strap&_sacat=0
> 
> ...


 Exactly what he said ^^^ :thumbs_up:


----------

